# How benifical would head work be to a turbo GA?



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh.. once again kiddies it's time for some hardcore tech questions from the fire-starter. I had very good luck with my last round(SR20DET stuff) lets see how this goes.

ok since we have no hp specs on the HS stage II I would like to see all of my answers in refference to the stage I specs.

Question:
How much of a HP boost(hehe. pun) would we see from head work when using the HS kit. For example.. Cams, port/polish, Swain coating. Would all of this be worth it? Or would we be better off doing this work on a Stage II car?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

The GA has a nasty head and will benefit a lot from headwork, turbo or NA.

The HS kit uses a big turbo for a 1.6L engine. This means that there won't be a whole lot of backpressure on the engine at higher RPM. A turbo motor without a lot of backpressure on it behaves very much like a NA motor.


----------

